# Off-Topic Discussion > Entertainment > Forum RP Games >  >  The Quiet Conspiracy - Sign-Up

## Siиdяed

the quiet conspiracy
sign-up

Sign-up and character creation for an upcoming game.

*The Rules*

Best explained here, and there have been variants in Helm, Dominion, House of Spades, UNFOUND, Singapore, Whisky Nocturne...

If it doesn't seem clear to new players, we can explain along the way.

*The Premise*

Explained here, with some rambling.

The year is 1939.

The setting is some refugee-filled, poverty-stricken British city that has been hit hard in the wake of a Central Power victory in the Great War. Kaiser George V of Saxe-Coburg and Gotha sits on the throne, ruling timidly with the hand of his cousin, Kaiser Wilhelm II of the German Reich on his shoulder.
Germany occupies Britain and her empire. The police are headed by the Britische Geheimpolizei, a secret police manned by Germans. The Abwehr operate at will in their hunt for the remains of MI5, now a terrorist organisation working against their new Prussian overlords.

There are gangs on the streets waging a new war of their own that the British police struggle to handle, desperate to quash the growing crime rate before the German forces decide to take a heavy handed step in.

In the high-class Drone's Club, well-dressed men meet and toast the end of the Kaiser's reich, silenced guns under their tuxedo jackets. Agents from the isolationist United States make bargains with men in shadowed alleys. Men dress in capes and take to vigilante work to keep order in their neighbourhoods. People find themselves able to do...impossible things. And all the while underneath the city streets a horror lurks, and shifts, its presence known only to a few, of which none sense it but recoil in incomprehensible fear.

Take on the role of a police officer, a gangster, a private detective, a caped crusader, a psychically powered individual at the risk of losing their sanity...anything is possible in this city.

*Character Creation*

Simply fill in this sheet and post it here to be considered for a part in the game.

*Name:* _The character's name. Obviously._
*Age:* _The character's age. Given that the year is 1930, being of an age where you saw service in WW1 (1914-1918) gives you at least basic weapon training._
*Gender:* _The character's gender. Come on._
*Appearance:* _This is physical appearance, not clothes. Be modest._
*Persona:* _The attitudes, the mannerisms, the general personality of your character._
*Occupation:* _See the 'Occupation' drop-down list and put a filled-in version here._
*Skills and Traits:* _See the 'Skills and Traits' drop-down list and put a filled-in version here._
*Nationality:* _See the 'Nationality' drop-down list and put a filled-in version here._


*Spoiler* for _Occupation_: 



Choose *one*. Once the game begins you may, of course, choose to leave your occupation and take up another, or else simply roam freely.

Policeman - A rookie level officer of the British police. This will give you a weapon, a wage, residence and missions if you choose to continue your employment.

Private Detective - A private investigator newly given his license. This will give you a weapon, residence/office, but you will have to seek payment through taking on missions from clients.

Gangster - A rookie level criminal of one of the street gangs. This will give you a weapon, a wage of kinds, residence and missions.

Abwehr Agent - A new recruit to the Abwehr (you must be of *German* nationality to join the Abwehr). This will give you a weapon, a wage, residence and missions involving espionage against the rogue British agents of MI5.

MI5 Agent - An old member of the service from when it was legitimate during the war (must be of age *40* or over). This will give you a weapon, and missions, but wage and residence will vary wildly as MI5 is a terrorist organisation working against the occupying German government in Britain.

Vigilante - The 1930s being the birth of the comic-book heroes Superman and Batman, you can choose to be a masked vigilante in the city fighting against crime. If you choose this, describe your costume and alter-ego's name. You can choose to be an *armoured hero*, that uses some mechanical suit that enables extra strength and durability but slows movement, a *caped crusader* that is lightly costumed allowing for speed and fast combat, or a *pulp hero*, who is masked but otherwise wears regular clothing (in the same vein as the Spirit, the Shadow or the Question) You will be provided with a low-level job that provides residence and wage for your real life cover.

Journalist - A new reporter for a local paper. You will be provided with a wage and residence as well as investigative missions.

Mystic - An individual born with crude psychic powers but cursed with the onset of insanity (that will lead to hallucinations that will distort what your character thinks is happening as well as other side effects). You can choose between your powers being *mental*, which include clairvoyancy, mediumship, telepathy, possession, or *physical*, which include telekinesis, levitation, and other manipulations of the tangible. These powers will improve and offer more choice in specialisation as you level up. You will be provided with a residence, but no wage or employment.







*Spoiler* for _Skills and Traits_: 



You have 100 points to place where you want.

With 'Skills' you simply put as many of your 100 points on the skills you want to be better in. The more points, the better at that skill you are. (e.g., you could put 20 of your points on 'Persuasion' to make yourself better than usual at persuasion). There is no upper limit to how much you can put on skills, so long as you can afford it.
With 'Traits' you pay the specified amount of points and you have that trait. You cannot buy traits later on in the game. Some traits have a negative cost, because they have a negative effect. If you choose this trait, you then have that amount of points to spend or spread on other skills and traits.

There will be a 'levelling system' akin to GestaltAlteration's brilliant _Dominion_ game, which can be found in the archives, and so you will gain more points to alot if you do well.

General Skills

Persuasion - 0
Perception - 0
Bureauocratic savy - 0
Political Awareness - 0
Fashion - 0
City savy (knowing the 'usual suspects', knowing contacts) - 0
Lock-picking - 0
Code-breaking - 0
Fire-arms (hand-guns) - 0
Fire-arms (sub-machine guns) - 0
Fire-arms (rifles) - 0
Mêlée weapons - 0
Unarmed combat - 0
Pragmatic/creative combatant - 0
Athletics/fitness - 0
Free-running - 0
Stealth/evasion - 0

General Traits

Remember, these have costs (any negative costs mean you can take that number and spend it on skills or other traits if you choose it). You can have as many traits as you can afford, if you want.

You cannot buy traits at any other point in the game, so if you want one then you must take it now.

*A Natural Killer* - costs 30
Some people are born able to kill better than others. Without remorse or hesitation. You will be generally better at combat, and more likely to kill your opponent. It does mean that you will find it harder to simply knock opponents unconcious without delivering a fatal blow.
*Steady Hand* - costs 20
Generally more accurate with fire-arms than the usual gunslinger.
*Good Drinker* - costs 15
Able to drink alcohol without suffering its effects better than the average person.
*Mechanically Minded* - costs 15
Adept at the workings of machinery, fixing and using.
*Hardy Figure* - costs 15
A hardy figure will make you tougher, giving you a bulkier, naturally more muscular frame-set. This means you can usually take and give hits better.
*Friendly Demeanour* - costs 10
An easy smile and bright eyes. Will generally endear your character to others.

*Mean Look* - costs -10
An off-set mouth and cruel eyes. Will generally make other characters hostile towards you.
*Nervous Disposition* - costs 10
You start and jump easily with sudden noises. This may prove fatal in certain situations.
*Uneducated* - costs -15
You cannot read or write.
*Slightly Short-Sighted* - costs -15
You will start with glasses to remedy this, but if you lose them you will suffer in perception and accuracy.
*Heavily Short-Sighted* - costs -25
You will start with glasses to remedy this, but if you lose them you will suffer badly in perception and accuracy.
*Alcoholism* - costs -25
Without alcohol at regular intervals your character may become erratic, shaky, or poor at reacting and socializing.
*Nicotine Addiction* - costs -20
Without cigarettes at regular intervals your character may become erratic, shaky, or poor at reacting and socializing.








*Spoiler* for _Nationality_: 



Choose *one*. Even though you may not be English, you will begin as a resident in the English City that the story focuses on. Note that there will be different reactions from the people and from the occupational government if you are either a native, a former member of the defeated Entente, from the nations that remained isolationist, or from the victorious Central powers.

English
Scottish
Irish 
Welsh

Russian
Italian
Portugeuse
Japanese

American

German
Austrian
Hungarian
Bulgarian





It seems complex, but it isn't so bad. Fill a character sheet in, post it here, and wait for the game.

Thanks.

----------


## Siиdяed

An example character:

*Name:* Doug Archer.
*Age:* 46.
*Gender:* Male.
*Appearance:* Light, thinning blond hair, thin frame, lean face, grey eyes.
*Persona:* Soft spoken, laconic, career-minded, generally abrasive.
*Occupation:* MI5 Agent.
*Skills and Traits:*
Persuasion - 0
Perception - 20
Bureauocratic savy - 0
Political Awareness - 10
Fashion - 10
City savy (knowing the 'usual suspects', knowing contacts) - 20
Lock-picking - 0
Code-breaking - 0
Fire-arms (hand-guns) - 20
Fire-arms (sub-machine guns) - 0
Fire-arms (rifles) - 0
Mêlée weapons - 0
Unarmed combat - 0
Pragmatic/creative combatant - 10
Athletics/fitness - 10
Free-running - 0
Stealth/evasion - 10
Alcoholism - costs -25
Slightly Short-Sighted - costs -15
A Natural Killer - costs 30

*Nationality:* English.

----------


## no-Name

swag

couple questions

for each General Skill, what's "average." you say 20 persuasion is above average, but what's generally acceptable among the average population.

and how much will discrimination play a part here? say I choose irish, how often will I get called a Mickey Finn?

----------


## Siиdяed

> for each General Skill, what's "average." you say 20 persuasion is above average, but what's generally acceptable among the average population.



0 would be unskilled/average. As in, having 0 is fashion doesn't mean you walk around naked or dressed in a sack. It just means you dress simply as your job/lifestyle dictates. It isn't going to impress anyone. A 0 with fire-arms means you can still pick up a gun and fire it, but you'd be about as good as anyone firing it that had never used one before, and you're likely to struggle reloading it.

100 would be masterly. A 100 in fire-arms is someone that hasn't just used them all his life, he's trained and talented about it. Able to hit where he wants, reloads fast and can probably fix his gun if it breaks. Combined with good perception skills he could gauge whether someone had a gun under his coat, and maybe what type.

Anything above 100 is otherworldly good at something. Super-human good. It's something you can attain, but only if you level up and usually if you focus heavily on that one skill.

So 20 would be like. A fifth of masterly. It's above average. Nothing special. But very much competent at producing results.

Does that answer you? It's hard to explain how good someone is. I don't know. But that's me trying to explain.





> and how much will discrimination play a part here? say I choose irish, how often will I get called a Mickey Finn?



By the English? Very probably. The Germans in the government are unlikely to care so much, but the society of the city will be chiefly English.

----------


## no-Name

> 0 would be unskilled/average. As in, having 0 is fashion doesn't mean you walk around naked or dressed in a sack. It just means you dress simply as your job/lifestyle dictates. It isn't going to impress anyone. A 0 with fire-arms means you can still pick up a gun and fire it, but you'd be about as good as anyone firing it that had never used one before, and you're likely to struggle reloading it.
> 
> 100 would be masterly. A 100 in fire-arms is someone that hasn't just used them all his life, he's trained and talented about it. Able to hit where he wants, reloads fast and can probably fix his gun if it breaks. Combined with good perception skills he could gauge whether someone had a gun under his coat, and maybe what type.
> 
> Anything above 100 is otherworldly good at something. Super-human good. It's something you can attain, but only if you level up and usually if you focus heavily on that one skill.
> 
> So 20 would be like. A fifth of masterly. It's above average. Nothing special. But very much competent at producing results.
> 
> Does that answer you? It's hard to explain how good someone is. I don't know. But that's me trying to explain.
> ...



perfect. very good. creating.

----------


## Siиdяed

Atta boy.

----------


## no-Name

Oliver P. Ash

21

there is no choice but male.

permanently casual. collar always open, and I never wear a tie seriously. constantly grinning, even in painfully awkward situations. American. Egotistical. Perpetually friendly. witty but never cracks jokes. makes money off of who he knows, not what he knows. 

Gangster

Persuasion - 5
Perception - 10
Bureauocratic savy - 0
Political Awareness - 0
Fashion - 15
City savy (knowing the 'usual suspects', knowing contacts) - 35
Lock-picking - 0
Code-breaking - 0
Fire-arms (hand-guns) - 0
Fire-arms (sub-machine guns) - 5
Fire-arms (rifles) - 0
Mêlée weapons - 0
Unarmed combat - 10
Pragmatic/creative combatant - 5
Athletics/fitness - 0
Free-running - 0
Stealth/evasion - 20

Friendly Demeanour 

Slightly short-sighted. I bring glasses into fashion. 

American, maybe Scottish/Welsh parents?

----------


## Siиdяed

That's good. A Yank come over to make money out of crime is a nice story. And I like the young and smiling criminal.

The numbers even add up. Super.

----------


## StonedApe

I like the premise, I might make a character, but I'm trying to spend more time outside and less on the computer. I'll let you know when I've given up this foolish apsiration.

----------


## Irken

Name: Jean "Le Diable" Rougier 
Age: 45
Gender: Male

Appearance: Fit, his face bears an unsightly scar from a burn during the great war, He is of average height 5'10" and his thick black hair complements his pale white skin. Wears a scary devilish masquerade mask to cover scar from burn that has devilish horns.
Persona: Bitter, Depressed, Quick-Tempered, Quiet mostly, Blood lust.

Occupation:Vigilante, by day he is just a dock hand handling cargo coming in from sea, by night he is Le Diable, a masked vigilante whose only goal is to deliver death to the German government.

Skills and Traits: 
Persuasion - 0
Perception - 20
Bureauocratic savy - 0
Political Awareness - 10
Fashion - 0
City savy (knowing the 'usual suspects', knowing contacts) - 10
Lock-picking - 0
Code-breaking - 0
Fire-arms (hand-guns) - 0
Fire-arms (sub-machine guns) - 0
Fire-arms (rifles) - 30
Mêlée weapons - 10
Unarmed combat - 20
Pragmatic/creative combatant - 0
Athletics/fitness - 20
Free-running - 0
Stealth/evasion - 0

Mean Look
Hardy Figure
Alcoholism

Nationality: French

----------


## Saturos

Name: Viktor Daletsky
Age: 35
Gender: Male
Appearance: Tall, large frame, slighlty overweight, greasy black hair, dark blue eyes, well trimmed goatee
Persona: Loud, aggressive, rude, hasty, cunning
Occupation: Police Officer

Skills and Traits:
Persuasion - 10
Perception - 10
Bureaucratic savvy - 0
Political Awareness - 0
Fashion - 0
City savvy (knowing the 'usual suspects', knowing contacts) - 20
Lock-picking - 0
Code-breaking - 0
Fire-arms (hand-guns) - 20
Fire-arms (sub-machine guns) - 0
Fire-arms (rifles) - 0
Melee weapons - 10
Unarmed combat - 10
Pragmatic/creative combatant - 5
Athletics/fitness - 10
Free-running - 10
Stealth/evasion - 5

Alcoholism - costs -25
Nicotine Addiction - costs -20
Mean Look - costs -10

Natural Killer - costs 30
Hardy Figure - costs 15


Nationality: Russian

----------


## Siиdяed

no-Name's character is the only one I would associate with socially.

But that's good. If we can get maybe another three players that would be ideal.

----------


## Ametam

Name:Octavious Bartenhiem
Age: 16
Gender: Male
Appearance: 180cm, 60kg, dry tanned skin, Medium Length mattered(like that of someone in poverty) brown hair, brown eyes, No facial hair
Persona: Quiet, friendly once you know him,known for outlandish statements/remarks
Occupation: Mystic 
Nationality: Portugeuse

Persuasion - 0
Perception - 0
Bureauocratic savy - 0
Political Awareness - 0
Fashion - 0
City savy (knowing the 'usual suspects', knowing contacts) - 0
Lock-picking - 0
Code-breaking - 0
Fire-arms (hand-guns) - 20
Fire-arms (sub-machine guns) - 0
Fire-arms (rifles) - 0
Mêlée weapons - 20
Unarmed combat - 0
Pragmatic/creative combatant - 10
Athletics/fitness - 20
Free-running - 30
Stealth/evasion - 10


Mean look- costs 10

----------


## Siиdяed

> dreadlocked brown hair



In 30s England that is going to cause comment.





> Pyrokenisis - 10
> Human Presence awareness (the ability to sense where people are, through walls and such)-10



You're...you're just inventing skills. As a mystic you'll get powers, and they may well include both of these, but to begin with they'll be markedly different.

I'm going to have to press you to edit that. You will get powers, don't worry about that, and you'll have plenty of choice over them as you progress, but to begin with you're just someone who gets crazy head-aches, dreams of dark, sluggish horrors that crawl between the gutterings and the worlds below, and is vaguely aware of having _something_.

----------


## Ametam

> In 30s England that is going to cause comment.
> 
> 
> 
> You're...you're just inventing skills. As a mystic you'll get powers, and they may well include both of these, but to begin with they'll be markedly different.
> 
> I'm going to have to press you to edit that. You will get powers, don't worry about that, and you'll have plenty of choice over them as you progress, but to begin with you're just someone who gets crazy head-aches, dreams of dark, sluggish horrors that crawl between the gutterings and the worlds below, and is vaguely aware of having _something_.



Fixed?

----------


## Siиdяed

Fixed nicely.

You can have dreads if you want them, though. It'd be outlandish, but if you're Portugeuse the line between what's European and what's African gets blurred sufficiently to allow it. The Iberian is one of those odd places where the line between what's continental Europe and what's Northern African is give and take.

So we have a friendly Irishman turned gangster, a French vigilante, a Russian cop and a Portugeuse mystic. I'll be honest and say I like the cast already. I have clear story-lines fitted for all of you, that you ought to enjoy and should be able to play around in plenty.

Let's say we wait for one more, and then make a start. As usual, if you wanted to join, but that last slot is filled or the game has started, don't worry. Just post a character here and should I find room for you (either because I find my time allows it, a player character dies, or whatever) I'll get in touch and you can join in.

----------


## InvisibleWoman

*Name:* Hotaru Pullman. "Atropos"
*Age:* 26.
*Gender:* Female. (Chicks with guns, right?)
*Appearance:* thin frame, long fingers, straight long black hair, 5'5".
*Persona:* well-educated thanks to her American father's nobility. calm demeanor attained from time spent on rice farm with Japanese, maternal grandparents. well-mannered, but subtly sarcastic. disgusted with oppressors and the lifestyle of excess adored by high society. ultimately chaotic good.
*Occupation*: pulp vigilante by night . . . laundress by day?

*Skills and Traits:*
Persuasion - 10
Perception - 10
Bureauocratic savy - 5
Political Awareness - 5
Fashion - 10
City savy (knowing the 'usual suspects', knowing contacts) - 5
Lock-picking - 0
Code-breaking - 0
Fire-arms (hand-guns) - 10
Fire-arms (sub-machine guns) - 
Fire-arms (rifles) - 0
Mêlée weapons - 0
Unarmed combat - 10
Pragmatic/creative combatant - 0
Athletics/fitness - 5
Free-running - 5
Stealth/evasion - 5

Steady Hand

*Nationality:* Japanese/American.

----------


## Siиdяed

Nice. That might do.

Lost internet for a few days. Fixed well enough now.

So game starting in a day or so. Maybe. Should hope so anyway.

----------


## Siиdяed

Hold tight. I've been writing it up but want another day or two to make sure I'm starting it right.

I'll PM you all when the first chapter is up, just keeping you hooked.

----------


## Ametam

*is waiting for the intenseness to begin*

----------


## Siиdяed

I had a back-up of the first chapter. Which was fortunate.

Again, AustralianFire and Saturos, you'll be making a debut in the next chapter (in the next few days, hopefully). I've rewritten your storylines over and over a few times trying to get the mood right. Should be sorted soon.

----------


## Caliban

Name: Roscoe Browne
Age: 32
Gender: Male

*Appearance:* A somewhat underweight figure to behold, slim shoulders, could be described as sickly on a bad day. Wears his dark brown hair short and slicked back to reveal a high set brow. He has a kind face.

*Persona:* Perpetually nervous. Couldn't be called paranoid - simply unable to relax and as a result is attracted to even the most childish of enigmas as a method of calming himself. Reasonable people skills. Not really a bad sort, although has a strong tendancy towards cowardice when the chips are down and a somewhat pragmatic approach to his moral code. His skill with puzzles lends itself to an ability with mechanical devices.

*Occupation:* Private Detective, for at least a year. Long enough to have a limited pool of minor contacts within the city.
Nationality: English

*General Skills
*
Persuasion - 10
Perception - 0
Bureauocratic savy - 0
Political Awareness - 5
Fashion - 0
City savy (knowing the 'usual suspects', knowing contacts) - 10
Lock-picking - 10
Code-breaking - 30
Fire-arms (hand-guns) - 0
Fire-arms (sub-machine guns) - 0
Fire-arms (rifles) - 0
Mêlée weapons - 0
Unarmed combat - 0
Pragmatic/creative combatant - 30
Athletics/fitness - 0
Free-running - 0
Stealth/evasion - 0

*Nervous Disposition
*
*Mechanically Minded
*

----------


## Siиdяed

Chapter up for AustralianFire and Saturos. You'll get PMs with Inventory and Backstory in a bit.

Will include Caliban's character in the next chapter. Feeling generous.

----------


## Siиdяed

So, action status:

no-Name: *Actions sent.*
InvisibleWoman: *Actions sent.*
Irken: Actions needed.
AustralianFire: *Actions sent.*
Saturos: Actions needed.

So you actions needed reply soon.

Oh, and I'm advertising this I guess.

----------


## InvisibleWoman

I was reminded of here.

----------


## Siиdяed

Sorry about the delay for no-Name and Invisible. Waiting on Irken. Want to do your segments together.

----------


## Siиdяed

the quiet conspiracy



MI5 Case Study 

Agent _Blond_, Nollendorfplatz, 1923

The four men stood about awkwardly for a time, while the fifth lounged contentedly with his eyes half closed by the high barred window.

"You didn't have to do this here," the taller of the stood men said. He shuffled his feet, and adjusted his shirt.
"You missed a button."
"_Danke_."

The blond haired man leant back against the door and chewed his cigarette. The _click_ of the revolver being cocked echoed about the stone cellar.
"It had to be here," the blond said, smiling. "In your gay whore den. It had to be a humiliating death for you, _mein herr_. Do you know why?"
"Why, English?" the taller man asked, sullenly.
"Because you gave my country a humiliating death." The blond's smile had gone. The two other stood men shifted in their rough work shirts. The taller man - gaunt, with tired muscles - swallowed. The man lounging on the soiled mattress smiled slowly, his eyes still half closed. The eyelids looked bulbous, heavy hooded caps to a dull unflickering stare.

"You choked her. An upstart Prussian with dreams of empire fattening itself right over Europe. The treaties, the debts. You crippled my country and then locked it down with more and more military camps. I saw the fortress you built up outside Manchester. The walls you put up. Checkpoints on every new _autobahn_ you set up."
"You British have ruled half the world and you lecture us. What we have done to you is not even occupation. The war left you broken and you needed our guidance to rebuild."
One of the stood men snorted. The blond laughed.
"We know the policy of 'rebuilding' Berlin has outlined. We had a man in most of your meetings. The subtext of the policy makes for a Britain coming out no different than France. And even with the newspapers as they are you must know what your boys did there."
"You...you had a man? Who are you?" the taller frowned. "You are not merely angry Britishers."
"We're angry," the blond admitted. "and we are British. But yes, not merely so. You have dealt with the angry old veterans in the cities. The shotgun farmers in the dales. The uneducated, the unkempt rabble. But that's not our style."

The blond gestured to the two silent stood men.

"These two are Cambridge. Corpus Christi and Emmanuel boys. But I forgive them that, of course," he shook his head and took an embarrassed bow. "Oxford man myself. Balliol taught. We aren't rustics or revolutionaries. We're the well-bred, well-educated, public school fellows. We fought you Hun through the Great War and you bloodied our noses pretty bad. Sure. But the war isn't over for us. _Regnum defende_, old man. And our realm needs defending now more than ever. And it's us underhand, clever men in suits that are going to drive the knife into your back. _Perfidious Albion_ is now us. MI5. Every German with an Iron Cross...like that nice piece you keep on your mantelpiece...is a target. Every German politico that pushes policies on my country. A target. We will cut your uppity empire to pieces, you damn foreign bastard."

He checked his watch. "Now."

The taller man was knocked down. He shouted, but it was muffled as he hit the stone floor. Somewhere in the building above, a brass band began to play. The crashing of drums made the cellar shake, and dust came down in small, subdued clouds.

"Loud enough," the blond smiled. "I never liked the bragging part of an execution. Not really our game. More your sort's deal."

He stepped forward and lowered the revolver until the snub nose fitted inside the man's mouth. The taller man laughed, a deep and ugly choked laugh, and looked up.

The drums came to a crescendo. The blond fired. The taller man slumped. Stepping back the blond adjusted his aim, and shot the man on the mattress. He wiped the gun down with his shirt tails and closed the taller man's hand around it. Stepping back, he examined the scene briefly, and then nodded.

"Leave the faggot's drugs somewhere they can be found. Our acclaimed Prussian war hero here..." The blond nudged the taller man's body with his foot. "Can stay right where it is."

----------


## Siиdяed

Irken's sent in his actions, so there'll be a no-Name/Irken and a Caliban and/or InvisibleWoman chapter coming soon. My handwritten notes are all miles away right now, so I might write it when I go back there in a few days.

In the meantime there'll be another 'showcasing' type story like the one above, probably. Not essential reading, but general background and flavour more than anything.

----------


## Siиdяed

*Character Levelling System*

Occupation-based levelling improvements for you kids to consider. You'll level up if you do something _considerable_. Killing someone either your equal or superior, doing something important in context of your plot, etcetera. If you do something worthwhile, it'll be rewarded.

Don't worry about memorizing this, your relevant choices will be included in the update PM after the chapter you level up in. In terms of level-based perks, you can choose from the level you reached or previous level perks already made available (as in, after reaching level three you can choose from both level three perks and level two perks). You cannot choose from the 'General Traits'. These are Level One exclusives you can only begin with (or develop naturally, in the case of _Alcoholism_).


Gangster


_Level Two_
Grants 50 points to spend on both 'General Skills' and level perks.

*Notoriety* - costs 15
Committing anything illegal or immoral will be associated with your name more readily. This both generates respect and fear amongst the underworld community, and disgust and reproach from the law-abiding community.
*Huckster* - costs 10
You will usually know someone or some way that enable you to sell incriminating items of an illegal or untrustworthy origin. In practise, this means if you need to sell something you can ask and I will offer contacts you can use.
*Practised Mugger* - 10
Ability to stalk a target into a lonely alley for an attack or thieving improved. You can generally pick out good alleyways in a city, and generally pursue without drawing much attention.

_Level Three_
Grants 50 points to spend on both 'General Skills' and level perks.

*Disposal Expert* - costs 20
You will usually know someone or some way that enable you to get rid of incriminating items or corpses. In practise, this means if you need to get rid of something or the remains of someone you can ask and I will offer contacts (if you have reasonable 'City Savy') or methods for you to use.
*Psychopathic Demeanour* - costs 20
Requires the 'General Trait' _Mean Look_. Your unwelcoming and dislikeable appearance develops into an intimidating glare. The way you carry yourself puts fear into others, and makes them more likely to listen to you or your commands, even if it may make friendships harder.
*Corrupting the Bottom-Feeders* - costs 15
Ability to spot people in the lower echelons of authority (the average police-officer, soldier or low-level bureaucrat) and to persuade them to take bribes improved. 
*Hustler* - costs 10
Requires _Huckster_. Improves return and profit from sales of illegal goods, as well as widening the sphere of contacts known.

_Level Four_
Grants 50 points to spend on both 'General Skills' and level perks.

*Corruption of the Highest* - costs 20
Requires _Corrupting the Bottom-Feeders_. Ability to spot people in the higher echelons of authority (the commanding police inspectors, military officers or judges and the like) and to persuade them to take bribes improved.
*Gangland Organisation* - costs 20
Ability to run criminal organisations improved. The chance of betrayal or incompetence among those in your employee is lessened.
*Heist-Operator* - costs 15
Ability to plan out operations with others improved. Improves leadership over other criminals, and means that if the plan if executed it will be generally conducted in the manner you intended by your fellows.
*Public Enemy* - costs -30
A negative level perk. Your name has spread in the wrong places and you can no longer maintain any semblance of being a law-abiding citizen. Both the law and rival criminals will generally oppose you and potentially pursue you.

----------


## Siиdяed

Vigilante

Every alternate level, you may switch between vigilante trope (*armoured hero*, *caped crusader*, *pulp hero*). These change you in-game style, methods and dress, and allow access to different level skills. If you pick up a trope specific level skill, and then change trope later, that skill is still active.

_Level Two_
Grants 50 points to spend on both 'General Skills' and level perks. You may choose to switch from whichever vigilante trope you are under currently to any one of the others (*armoured hero*, *caped crusader* or *pulp hero*) and will dress and equip yourself accordingly at the next possible opportunity.

*Trained Brawler* - costs 15
In unarmed combat against another unarmed combatant, you will generally have the advantage.
*Shadowed Street Stalker* - costs 15
Ability to pursue people in urban environments unseen improved.
*Roof-Top Traveller* - costs 15
Must be a _caped crusader_. Can craft a grappling device, or scale walls climbing more easily, and are able to jump from roof to roof.
*Improved Armour I.* - costs 15
Must be an _armoured hero_. You improve your armour's defensive strength.
*Improvised Weaponry* - costs 15
Must be a _pulp hero_. You can construct weapons out of everyday items quickly and instinctively, or use unorthodox weapons without suffering too much from being unfamiliar with their use.

_Level Three_
Grants 50 points to spend on both 'General Skills' and level perks.

*Martial Artist* - costs 20
Requires _Trained Brawler_. Further improves your advantage in unarmed combat. Makes disarming opponents more likely.
*Non-Lethal Methods* - costs 15
You are less likely to cause an accidental fatality, and more able to decide to knock-out opponents rather than finishing them.
*Hide-Out Security* - costs 20
You are better at out-fitting your hide-out (this will be your place of residence, if you have not created a secret hide-out) with home-made security measures. You must revisit you hide-out (or place of residence) to out-fit it with security, it will not be improved remotely.
*Gadgetry* - costs 20
You are adept at using and crafting gadgets. You may specify gadgets you wish to create if you are somewhere creating it would be possible (your hide-out/residence, for example) and if it seems reasonable I will equip you with such.
*Scourge of the Underworld* - costs 20
Your appearance and name cause fear to members of the criminal community. Many of the lower elements are likely to prefer to flee from you than face you.
*Escape Artist* - costs 15
Must be a _pulp hero_ or _caped crusader_. Escaping from bonds or imprisonment made easier.
*Improved Armour II.* - costs 15
Must be an _armoured hero_. Requires _Improved Armour II._. You improve your armour's offensive strength.

_Level Four_
Grants 50 points to spend on both 'General Skills' and level perks. You may choose to switch from whichever vigilante trope you are under currently to any one of the others (*armoured hero*, *caped crusader* or *pulp hero*) and will dress and equip yourself accordingly at the next possible opportunity.

*Fear Me!* - costs 25
Requires _Scourge of the Underworld_. Not only will many criminals fear you (not only the lower level criminals) but members of the law-abiding community may come to fear you (they may not hate you, but they will be more likely to run away than stand by and praise you). You cannot have this and _Public Hero_.
*Public Hero* - costs 25
You are much loved by the general law-abiding public, who see you as a saviour and hero. They are more willing to help and trust you. You cannot have this and _Fear Me!_ or _The Hero Stahlstadt Deserves_.
*Improved Armour III.* - costs 15
Must be an _armoured hero_. Requires _Improved Armour II._. You improve your armour's defensive and offensive strength.
*The Hero Stahlstadt Deserves* - costs -30
A negative level perk. Your reputation as a hero has brought you into both angry reprisal from the criminal underworld and reproach from the law for your unorthodox methods. Both the law and criminals will generally oppose you and potentially pursue you.

----------


## Siиdяed

Will continue with more later.

Will be back where my notes all are tomorrow, so expect a chapter then.

----------


## Siиdяed

Mystic

Utterly different levelling system for the mystic. Every level gains 20 points to spread on the 'General Skills', and one step may be taken on _any_ occult ladder.

Below are the occult ladders. Every time you level up, you may advance up one of the ladders. There is no limit to how many ladders you may end up being on, but you must go through every individual ladder's steps in order (just meaning you can't skip from step 1. to step 4. on a ladder, obviously).


*Hermetic Order of the Golden Dawn*

The Hermetic Order was a magical order from the late 19th century to the early 20th, practising in theurgy and spiritual development. Very much an occult ladder for those interested in concepts of fate, information, and non-physical high ceremony involving only a few necessary tools.
_Neophyte_, Basic Tarot Reading
_Using Tarot cards, some vague divination of the future may be made.__Theoricus_, Intermediate Geomancy
_Using soil or sand tossed on to the ground, a reasonable clear divination of the future may be made.__Adeptus Minor_, Basic Scrying
_Using translucent surfaces like smoke or water, a vague visual sighting of events elsewhere in the physical or spiritual present may be made.__Adeptus Exemptus_, Intermediate Astral Travelling
_Using meditation the spirit may be sent from the body to investigate events elsewhere in the physical or spiritual present.__Magus_, Tattva Vision
_Using Tattva cards almost perfectly clear clairvoyance can be made to reach out in the past, present and future, allowing almost instant understanding and communication with others of those times in either the physical or spiritual worlds._


*The Cunning Folk*

The idea of 'cunning folk' in Great Britain is one that has persisted from the Mediaevel age through to the early twentieth century. Often practitioners were men literate enough to read grimoires and other Latin religious texts, but of a lower working class background ensuring a great deal of folk magic permeates their trade. An occult ladder with a equal mixture of healing and offensive spells, usually with some minor preparation required.
_Bald's Leechbook_, Wið færstice
_Using words written on paper (Sammonicus' 'abracadabra' triangle, for example) minor wounds and injuries can be healed._Witch Bottle
_Using urine, hair clippings and other assortments a bottle may be filled and charmed so that it causes harm to anything supernatural it comes in contact with.__Lucnunga_, Nine Herbs Charm
_Using a mix of written charms, symbols and native herbs serious injuries and ailments can be healed almost instantly._Curses of the Cunning Folk
_Using various methods (metrical verses, Biblical passages read backwards, sacrificing of small animals and so on) a curse may be put upon somebody, something or somewhere, that will ensure some form of mishap or doom occurs in its future._Animal Familiar
_An animal may travel with you, offering secretive council and, on occasion, act as your guide into subterranean_ Elfhame_, or_ Fairieland_, where a sabbath may be taken with supernatural others._


*Goetia*

An old practice dating back to the 17th century grimoire, _The Lesser Key of Solomon_, with subsequent additions and alterations from its inception to the early twentieth century. An occult ladder that relies heavily on evocations of demons and the invocations of angels, with the preparation and ceremony both time-consuming and complex.
_vade retro satana_, Basic Exorcism
_Using the phrase as a spoken amulet or by engraving it in places, minor demons or malevolent supernatural entities will either be weakened or expelled from the area around the phrase._Basic Sigils for Summoning and Protection
_The 72 demons (from the_ Ars Goetia_), 31 aerial spirits (_Ars Theurgia Goetia_), or angels (_Ars Paulina_) may be summoned and kept within a chalk triangle, while the summoner remains in a protective chalk circle. At this level controlling anything of any real spiritual strength will be difficult, and nothing more than questions can be asked._Intermediate Sigils for Summoning and Protection
_The 72 demons (from the_ Ars Goetia_), 31 aerial spirits (_Ars Theurgia Goetia_), or angels (_Ars Paulina_) may be summoned and kept within a chalk triangle, while the summoner remains in a protective chalk circle. At this level control can be achieved over entities of moderate spiritual strength, and and so basic requests and deals can be made._Magus Sigils for Summoning and Protection
_The 72 demons (from the_ Ars Goetia_), 31 aerial spirits (_Ars Theurgia Goetia_), or angels (_Ars Paulina_) may be summoned and kept within a chalk triangle, while the summoner remains in a protective chalk circle. At this level control can be achieved over entities of significant spiritual strength, and and so requests and deals can be made._


*Vodou and Obeah*

A syncretic religious system that blends traditions of both West African Vodun with Roman Catholicism. An occult ladder that often requires much preparation, but which ultimately has powerful summoning effects.


*Parapsychology*

A partially scientific approach to the unexplained potential within some persons. An occult ladder that taps into hidden powers and properties within, that take little or no preparation but which may end up deforming and warping the individual out of recognition, mentally and physically.
Odic Force Sense
_The ability to see the Odic force, or the universal life energy that runs throughout all living beings. Can been seen for a short distance, through material objects. Can also offer insight into a person's nature, and can reveal illness, malevolence, or possible abberations. Side-effects include mild headaches, and occasional visual black-outs._Communion with the Dead
_Can initiate a séance, or use a ouija board to consult the dead. Requires others to participate. May have adverse consequences if the process is interrupted or subverted by participants. Side-effects include occasionally audio hallucinations, seemingly the dead reaching out to a receptive presence._Early Telekinesis
_Some objects can be moved short distances with thought alone. Side-effects include significantly painful headaches, muscular spasms, and visual hallucinations._Developed Telekinesis
_Larger objects can be moved further distances with thought alone, and with more precision. Side-effects include more vivid and more frequent hallucinations._Materialization
_Can dematerialize and rematerialize yourself and other objects or people from one place to another known location that has been visited before. Side-effects include the occasional loss of bodily control to some other commanding force, or the occasional materialization into worlds unknown and unseen._

----------


## Siиdяed

Newcastle is a good city source for Stahlstadt/Eastcastle.

----------

